# Moving to Dubai - Advice



## marc

Hi,

I'm 19 from London and have accepted a job in Dubai starting 1st April +,

Just wondering if you can help me figure out all the stuff I need to get settled in.

Visa - my company will sponsor me and sort out my visa, on my next visit do I need a normal 30 day visit and extend it to 60 days while my application goes through?

Accomadation - please can you tell me how much studios and 1 beds go for anywhere around Sheik Z Road, or just anywhere in Dubai, i have a budget of around Dhs 2,000 - 3,000 per month? - Or is it easier to buy a place?

Car - I will need a car and I have Dhs 700 - 800 a month to buy 1 and pay in installments, is this a good budget and also is it easy to do, I have no credit history as I have never had an overdraft let alone a credit card!

Look forward to your help.

Thanks, Marc.


----------



## Elphaba

AED 2-3,000 per month is nowhere near enough to cover rent. No chance of buying anything with that either - not that you are old enough anyway.

Have you checked that your total package is enough to live on? If you let GA & I know the numbers we can tell you.

Bear in mind that the age of majority in the UAE is 21. This means that it is also illegal to drink below 21 and I'm not even sure if you'll be able to rent on your own.

I am worried about what you have said so far. Please come back to me.


----------



## marc

Hi,

Thank you for your reply, my company would not have offered me a job if they knew it would be this hard??

Drinking is not important to me but of course accommodation is!

Please come back to me asap.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Elphaba

marc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, my company would not have offered me a job if they knew it would be this hard??
> 
> Drinking is not important to me but of course accommodation is!
> 
> Please come back to me asap.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marc



Oh dear. You have a LOT to learn about companies in Dubai. 

Have you actually researched the cost of living? Have you had a look at what you could rent and for how much? 

In most areas, a one bedroom apartment will START at over AED 90,000 per annum and that is all payable in advance. You could possible share a place with someone, although technically subletting is illegal.

If a company says you will manage with AED 3,000 a month for rent they are lying to you. Makes me wonder about the rest of your salary package. You should have at least one return flight a year and full medical insurance paid for. 

What will your salary/total package be?


----------



## marc

Hi, thanks for your post. I'm worried about what you have been saying here.
I have done some research into studio flats and I can get one for 45000aed pa furnished in International City. What is that like. I do get return flights after a years employment and medical insurance immediately. I also get a food and car allowance so in total its 96,000 aed pa without commission. I am going to work for a big company and it is property development so although the basic is low to start with I will earn very good commission. I am in this business here and the commission is 30 times more in Dubai. I will never be able to save anything in the UK to get my own property and as far as I am concerned I have nothing to loose. As my parents have said I have always got a roof over my head and if I don't try I will never know. I would like to be able to manage on my basic as much as possible and I will have emergency back up funds. My sister maybe coming out as well and she is 24yr so if she does then I will share with her. I am absolutely sure that I want to come out its an opportunity I don't want to let go so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Are there any websites I can look at for sharing.


----------



## marc

Hi again, sorry I forgot to mention that the company will pay the year's rent for me and I will pay them back out of my salary. They have been very helpful so far and I am waiting for them to get back to me on some points. Being a property company (a big one they own loads of property) I'm can't believe they would say I can get somewhere on my salary when its totally out of my reach?


----------



## alli

Mark,
It took me months of research and asking myself hard questions before my partner and I realised we could afford to go to Dubai. There is ALOT to pay upfront, but if your company is helping with that, then no worries.

To put it in perspective (cos it seems you haven't done this yet)

96,000 dhs per year = 13,000 pounds per year is your wage which includes food and car allowance. (i'm not including commission because it's a variable which you shouldn't rely on to be consistent)

You say a studio apt in International City is 45,000 dhs,
which equals approx 6000 pounds per year.

Divide that down monthly, and you're paying 500 pounds a month for a studio apartment. 

On top of which you have living expenses- 
what about furniture? power? water? entertainment?

It just seems to me you have to sit down and actually work out a really comprehensive budget and think long and hard about this. It's a really big decision which shouldn't be taken lightly, especially if financially it may not put you in front.

Not trying to dissuade you from going, but yeah, it just seems like you accepted the job without really knowing what you are getting into.


----------



## Geordie Armani

In dirhams ...

you will earn 8000 dhs a month. You will need to spend at least 4000 dhs a month on accomodation. 800 dhs will not get you a car. You have no experience in the Middle East with regards to property etc? Do you know all the legal side of thing? the rent committee rulings? you don't know Dubai at all. I cannot encourage you to leave the UK and make a life here, it is NOT going to work. Commission- if you believe that you are dafter than I thought, it never materialises.


----------



## marc

What is the legal side of things?


----------



## Elphaba

I believe that GA is referring to the property market. Legal issues in Dubai are not the same as in the UK.

What is the exact job that you have been offered?

International City is a bit out of the way & not considered a desirable place to live. It often smells very bad over that way too.

I think 19 is too young to move to Dubai. You will not be taken seriously by many people and will have problems renting cars etc due to your age.


I strongly recommend that you put this idea on the back burner for a couple of years.


----------



## marc

I have nothing to loose, so I will try my best, as long as i have a roof over my head thats why i was just worried about the accommadation, my company has there own cars but if i wanted my own one they reccomended that. I will sepak to them in detail, they may be able to lay out for 1 years rent, as they own there own properties they may let me rent in there until i get off my feet,

Thanks for your help, also my sister and her friend both 23-24 years old might be coming out so things could work out better and easier, I agree for myself doing it by myself at 19 is very tricky, but what the hell! - as i said nothing to loose.!!


----------



## Sir Tristram

Hi Marc,

Put everything on paper, work the numbers they give you based on what the moderators have said, as you can't beat experience and here that counts for a lot.

I admire your dreams, but tread carefully and spend every hour you have spare on the web looking at the web for details.
BTW, What is the name of the business you are joining as most of us online here have done exactly what you are about to do and may also be able to give you some pointers in relation to who & where they are based.


----------



## marc

Hi,

Its Aspire Dubai - property company, investments and developments, i have offer letter all in writing, and i found them through a London based recruitment agency who has worked for them before, I' am sure its not an illegal company? have you heard of them?


----------



## marc

Hi there, this is Marc's Mum!! I have been reading all your replies and thankyou for the advice. However, he is determined to go. He has been working in the property arena for 2 years so is not inexperienced. He is going to be working for a large property developer and regardless of what has been said he will be earning commission this is not a fly by night company. My husband went out with him and we have researched them and they are fine.
Therefore as he is going some positive advice would be nice rather than tell him not to go. So can you let us know what are nice areas to live but not too expensive, i.e. not the marina. He will have funds to go out with and I can assure you he won't be destitute. His Dad works for BA so we will be going our very regularly to see him and he can come home when he wants. Please be optimistic for him - I think what he is doing is great and shows a maturity beyond his age. We would not let him go if we thought he couldn't make a go of it. So positive thoughts please and sound advice. i.e. how much is it to lease a car, how much should he allow for utilities etc. 
thanks so much we look forward to hearing your ideas.


----------



## Sir Tristram

You mention in your previous threads that they are the property company? You seem to confuse this or may not even know that the brokers and their assistants that market, sell the properties are a dime a dozen here. They line the malls everywhere hawking the stock on behalf of the developers in Dubai. Had you had said you were looking to come here and work for Emaar, Nakheel or Damac then I would have had a better feeling, but apart from a flash website, not really sure they can offer you the security you will need here unless you can bring say 40,000 Dhs to carry you through for your first month.

Have a chat with the agency that showed you the offer, show them these thoughts, print them out and ask for their comments. Have they recruited for the company before? What placement guarantee can they offer you?

Keep doing your homework my friend, this is one of the most exciting 
property markets in the world, bar none!

Just make sure and ensure that your start is a memorable one.


----------



## marc

Thankyou for your advice, I will be doing my research big-time, i appreciate the positive comments,


----------



## Sir Tristram

*Go Marc's Mum........*

LOL.........I am 42 and my mum didn't support me this much, although my wife did !

You are right, he needs support and positive advice. It is sometimes hard to read message boards and take the "Meaning" of what is being said. 

Do him a favour and to give you some piece of mind as well and take the lead, contact the recruitment company with these concerns, even email the HR department at Aspire and get their comments.

He doesn't need to know about property here if they are in the market, they will find a bed for him to start with, as he researches the market, he will locate area's he does / doesn't want to live in.

Coincidently, when I checked the stock that Aspire have it comes up with nil, nil,nil in every category.

This is not uncommon here in Dubai as most companies market the developers projects, trouble is the big fish here, buy 5 floors at a time, 10 floors at a time, then walk to the back of the line and sell them one buy one for a massive profit.

The point is that he will need to come up to speed REAL fast to make commissions and they base they are paying him will be very very tough to start with.

However if you can assist and carry him as he needs it with hard work and the right contracts, he will be making money in no time.


----------



## Elphaba

Marc

You didn't answer my questions about what you would be doing, but it seems that you are an estate agent and will be working for one, not a property developer.

If you think that estage agents have a bad reputation in the UK, you haven't seen anything yet. They are way worse in Dubai.

As I said earlier, the whole buying process is differen there. Have you done your homework on that?

GA & I are not trying to be negative - we are realistic. We have a great deal of experience between us and are giving people realistic advice. The streets of Dubai are not paved with gold and whilst there are many opportunities here, many things are not as easy as they look.

Your mother asked about 'nice' places to live, but you need to give a little more information. On your budget you are restricted to being a long way out with the attendent travel costs. When it comes to deciding where to live, the first consideration is travel time to work as the traffic can be dreadful.


----------



## marc

Hi,

Its Aspire Dubai, i will be a property consultant there, they are not just an estate agent, they are a developer as well, building there own properties as well as selling others, off plan e.t.c

I need to find out if they will pay the 1 year rent upfront for me, of course traffic is awful so i do want to be as near to work as possible, i also think the amount they have given to me is un-realistic so I need to speak to them in detail. Once i have more information i will let you know asap.

Thanks.


----------



## cairogal

*Re: cars*

Are the days gone in which one can't pick up a basic model Diahatsu/Daewoo for a car payment of around 600-800 dirhams/month? I saw some VERY cheap cars (new) on sale in Sharjah. They were off brands. 

Marc, let's just say that you took the studio mentioned. You likely would not have your residency papers for 4-6 weeks (and these are good employer turnaround times). You would need to lease a car for that time period (runs at least 1400 dirhams/month if you get an older model from a local, non-franchised car rental) since a car loan cannot be obtained w/o those papers. Is your employer providing a relocation allowance? How long will your employerr set you up in a hotel before you must move into your own accommodation?

If you're still determined to go, take a look in the Gulf News. Though subletting is illegal, you _may _be able to rent a room in a villa in a nicer part of town for 2000-3000 (these are often word-of-mouth rentals) or, as someone else suggested, share a flat.

Did you say you were 21 years of age? 

That's a tight salary to live on. I do hope you come w/o debt.


----------



## cairogal

I should add that most places will only rent a car to someone 21+. Be sure to bring your license from home. Otherwise, you will not be granted permission to drive any car based on your age (hope I'm not repeating what someone else said).


----------



## marc

I might not even get my own car, as my company does have some (ford focus's) i think, im 19 what but want to start now so i have an advantage. why would the company offer me a job and sign it all up, waste all there time with interviews e.t.c if they knew i wouldnt be able to do anything, they are fully aware of my age??? - very confusing!!


----------



## Elphaba

cairogal said:


> I should add that most places will only rent a car to someone 21+. Be sure to bring your license from home. Otherwise, you will not be granted permission to drive any car based on your age (hope I'm not repeating what someone else said).


You are - but no harm in hammering the message home! 



In fact for anyone who wants to rent a car in Dubai, get yourself an International Driving Permit as you'll need that too. For Brits - available from major UK Post Offices or via the AA website.


----------



## cairogal

marc said:


> Hi there, this is Marc's Mum!! I have been reading all your replies and thankyou for the advice. However, he is determined to go. He has been working in the property arena for 2 years so is not inexperienced. He is going to be working for a large property developer and regardless of what has been said he will be earning commission this is not a fly by night company. My husband went out with him and we have researched them and they are fine.
> Therefore as he is going some positive advice would be nice rather than tell him not to go. So can you let us know what are nice areas to live but not too expensive, i.e. not the marina. He will have funds to go out with and I can assure you he won't be destitute. His Dad works for BA so we will be going our very regularly to see him and he can come home when he wants. Please be optimistic for him - I think what he is doing is great and shows a maturity beyond his age. We would not let him go if we thought he couldn't make a go of it. So positive thoughts please and sound advice. i.e. how much is it to lease a car, how much should he allow for utilities etc.
> thanks so much we look forward to hearing your ideas.


On the one hand, I admire that family is so involved in the plan to go abroad. On the other hand, when mum comes online to make you case, Marc, and asks that people give positive experience, I do speculate about how you are to handle this experience as an adult.


----------



## marc

lol thats true, i never asked her to get involved! She just wants me to get settled i guess, accommodation is the most important thing, of course im having trouble with it. 

Why does international city smell?


----------



## marc

I' m young so surly it is expected for family to get involved, its always going to be hard coming to a brand new country but it takes time to adjust. Once accommadation is sorted out i will be fine. emailed a load of property companies regarding studios, so see what happens.


----------



## Geordie Armani

Marks Mum, I respect you for coming on and asking for positive advice. I gave my 19 year old brother some positive advice, some ten years ago, and that was to leave Dubai. 8000 dhs a month is not enough money, it doesn't matter which way you look at it he wont be earning enough money. I don't know a mother in this city who would quite happily let their son drive here. I have two close friends who have buried their sons in this ****hole we call Dubai. Think long and hard before letting your baby come here. I can't support his move, but I will keep an eye on him if he does come! that's a mother for you! 

Marc - I respect your enthusiasm I really do, you sound like a great young man but do your figures and get a roof over your head sorted before you do anything!!!


----------



## marc

what the **** are you doing there if you hate is so much, come back to the UK, i want to try something new?? whats the problem, why dont you come home if you hate ****ING dubai so much, it cant be that bad if you have been there 10-30 years.


----------



## Geordie Armani

I love Dubai, Marc I think you are too young, but you are determined so go for it ! I know you get a residency visa but I am not 100% sure about the driving. I will find out and let you know.


----------



## marc

Thankyou, Jesus - As i said my company has some cars so I may not need to buy / lease my own, I have made contact with several companies regarding some studios so i will see what happens, hopefully my sister will move out aswell which will be much easier on my wallet + she is above 21.


----------



## marc

Hi Marc's mum again (by the way he hates me writing on here but I can't help myself). Well Geordie you have made me feel so much better - not. If it all goes pear-shape for Marc he can come home. On the other hand he is doing this for the long-term and I admire his courage and would never stop him from going just support him where we can. I went to South Africa when I was 20 (many years ago now) orginally for a year and stayed 4. I loved every minute of it and wouldn't have changed a thing. If he doesn't try I don't want him to be full of regret or what ifs. thanks for your advice we all know of the traffic and driving in Dubai but he drives around London and if you can drive here you can drive anywhere. Have you been around Hyde Park Corner lately?


----------



## Geordie Armani

18 for driving


----------



## marc

Great, thankyou for that, thats one thing down, 999 to go.


----------



## Geordie Armani

Hyde Park corner is nothing!!!!

Gulfnews: Horrific accident on Abu Dhabi-Dubai highway near Ghantoot

This happened today !! look at the pictures, read the editorial. There are more people killed on the roads here than any other country in the world. I can assure you that my daughter won't be driving here until she is at least 21, that's if we are still here then. Dubai is in my blood. I know it's bad points and I am trying to hi light my concerns to you as a mother!!! He is your son, you know him better than me but if he posted on any other forum in Dubai he would get very little support from people. You asked for my advice, I have told you what I think. He won't manage on 8 grand a month, you saw the math's.


----------



## Elphaba

Dear Marc's mum

The driving in Dubai is far wose than in Central London. I do both regularly & the general standard in Dubai are far lower. You would think that most cars were made without indicators and that the drivers had never had a lesson in their life. Death rates on Dubai roads are WAY higher than in the UK.

I respect anyone wanting to make their own way, but I still think that 19 is too young to move to Dubai and he would be better of waiting a few years.

Keep a note of thsi site & contact Geordie or I of there are problems. We will do what we can to assist if needed.


----------



## marc

You know what there was the biggest accident here yesterday - 7 people were killed which included 4 children and it was an Adult driving. You get awful accidents happening everywhere unfortunately. But you can't stop them growing up and if he wasn't driving and he was a passenger the same thing could happen so what are you saying he shouldn't even get in a taxi? He is a very good driver and is used to lots of traffic and lunatics on the road and of course he has to be careful - I also have a daughter who may come out and she's 24 - does she not drive there either? I do appreciate your concerns but you have to let go sometime but to be quite honest sometimes you have no choice.


----------



## Geordie Armani

200 cars in one accident!!! that aint a bump. 

You asked for advice, we have given it, he is too young in our opinion. You wanted the truth and you got it.


----------



## marc

Thankyou, and we appreciate your honesty and will take on board everything that has been said after all we did ask for advice!! At least he knows where to go if he has any problems he cant solve himself.


----------



## Elphaba

Accident just outside Dubai today invloved some 200 cars. 50 people injured & at least 6 dead. 

Marc may be an excellent driver - unfortunately many other people aren't.


----------



## marc

Marc (not mum) - haha this forum is very funny, lets all just calm down.


----------



## Elphaba

marc said:


> Thankyou, and we appreciate your honesty and will take on board everything that has been said after all we did ask for advice!! At least he knows where to go if he has any problems he cant solve himself.



At least keep in touch & let us know how you get on please Marc. And do let us know if you have any problems m(seriously).

I'd like to be wrong about this, but.....


----------



## marc

Thankyou, once i have more information for you i will let you know, and see what you think


----------



## Geordie Armani

I hope I am wrong to Elphaba!!!


----------



## marc

I'm surprised anyone with any sense ever gets in a car after reading all this!!! Are you saying that anyone going to Dubai shouldn't drive there if they are young? Should my daughter drive she's 24 and has been driving since she was 17 but Marc is the better driver? I find this forum very interesting and I haven't done any work this afternoon. Marc's right lets calm down I know you are giving the best advice possible.


----------



## Geordie Armani

yes keep us in the loop, we do care, honestly.


----------



## marc

I certainly know you do otherwise you both wouldn't be so passionate about it all (in a good way).


----------



## Geordie Armani

marc said:


> I'm surprised anyone with any sense ever gets in a car after reading all this!!! Are you saying that anyone going to Dubai shouldn't drive there if they are young? Should my daughter drive she's 24 and has been driving since she was 17 but Marc is the better driver? I find this forum very interesting and I haven't done any work this afternoon. Marc's right lets calm down I know you are giving the best advice possible.


trust me I avoid the roads whenever we can, both my husband and I drive four wheel drive out of necessity not choice! I would rather have a porsche but it just aint worth it. If you want to help Mark financially, get him a decent car, something strong, Driving is the biggest issue here. There are about 20 deaths a day on these roads, no laughing matter. 7 deaths in UK makes big news, its tragic for all involved. We have this daily. 138 accidents in one hour on Monday morning. 

Anyway if your Marc was named after Marc Bolan, I am impressed! I adore T Rex.


----------



## marc

yes i will do, at the end of the day, I can only take your advice so much, i need to come out myself and see, worst case scenerio is i come home which takes 6 hours and wait 1 or 2 years. but you never know unless you try, how long have you two been out in Dubai?


----------



## marc

I hope Marc is taking this all on board. And yes he was - hubbie's choice - not that he even knows who Marc Bolan was!!!


----------



## Elphaba

marc said:


> I'm surprised anyone with any sense ever gets in a car after reading all this!!! Are you saying that anyone going to Dubai shouldn't drive there if they are young? Should my daughter drive she's 24 and has been driving since she was 17 but Marc is the better driver? I find this forum very interesting and I haven't done any work this afternoon. Marc's right lets calm down I know you are giving the best advice possible.



In this case experience helps. 

In addition, the road layouts are very different to the UK, a different style of driving is required and we drive on the right, mainly in automatics. Best to be here a few weeks before starting to drive. That way you can get a feel for the mad driving and how to get where you want to go.

I haven't become the least bit irate! I am here to help, but it is very frustrating when people who don't know Dubai disagree with/dispute the comments of those who really know the town. Living here is very different to being on holiday in the tourist bubble!


----------



## Geordie Armani

marc said:


> I hope Marc is taking this all on board. And yes he was - hubbie's choice - not that he even knows who Marc Bolan was!!!



I will introduce him to the delights of T Rex - in my four wheel drive, when I no doubt have to drive him somewhere!!! 

Marc, come, you have me and Elphaba now and we will look out for you, that's a promise to your Mum. 

Now that we have decided that you shall come seeing as we can't talk you out of it, accomodation is the next issue. Check out Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds, try and get a room in a villa with other people in similar situation. If your sister comes out then we can reassess the situation.  To get a nice two bed apartment in Al Barsha you are looking at 140,000 dhs a year, then water etc 300 dhs a month or there abouts. Food shopping - 300 a week. No going out for you so no expenses there.


----------



## marc

I didn't say you'd become irate just passionate!! I know you drive on the right and Marc has drive automatics since he learnt to drive. I realise it is totally different from being on holiday to living in a place anyone who thinks any differently is living in a bubble. Anyway lots of possible properties coming through now within his price range we just need to go through them - will come back with areas and perhaps you could let us know your thoughts. Anyway signing off now really must do some work!!!


----------



## Geordie Armani

I need to know where the office is located? get back to us with the information you find, and Marc it would do no harm to get back to the other developers and see if you can get a better deal.


----------



## marc

That is so nice of you because at the end of the day we are complete strangers. Marc is a great lad and although he can't drink himself I'm sure he'd like to buy you one!!! I may be coming out with him to settle him in but depends whether I can get the leave - am working on it at the moment. Again thanks to you all for your trouble.


----------



## Geordie Armani

just keep in touch, we are on here most days.


----------



## marc

Im located on S Z Road, (direction towards abu dhabi) but further out from the main office buildings, Im where there are alot of car dealerships (yamaha, mitsubishi, e.t.c)before the 3rd interchange if that helps. they are opening 2 more offices so i may be re-located nearer the trade center.


----------



## Geordie Armani

right so get back to me with where the studios and stuff are and I will tell you which one is the best one to go for.


----------



## Elphaba

Umm Sequim part of SZR by the sound of it.


----------



## Geordie Armani

I know where it is, I saw it the other day just didn't realise, it is not far from the old Oasis Centre if my memory serves me right.


----------



## marc

expensive area there?


----------



## Geordie Armani

well out of your league! try Satwa area and Mankool. Let's try and avoid International City if possible.


----------



## marc

whats so bad about international city, what makes it smell?, if thats all i can afford i might have to, is it like council housing / affordable housing scheme e.t.c


----------



## marc

I have just spoken with an agent saying renting at 19 is no problem, i m also looking at short-term rental 3-6 months so i can find a place and raise some more money also waiting for my sister to come out, what do you think about short term rentals?


----------



## Geordie Armani

we don't have council houses, its just smelly cos it is near the sewage place. use it as a last resort. Short term rentals are always more expensive than long term ones. 18,000 amonth is the average for furnished 1 bed. 

Marc - do you have any qualifications?? My husband has just raised this issue, you need certificates to get a residency visa, and you can't rent until you get your residency visa anyway.


----------



## marc

yeah i have 10 GCSES and 4 AS Levels.


----------



## Elphaba

International City - there is some sort of sewerage plant nearby & there is frequently a bad smell that wafts across.

No such thing as local authority housing for expats. 

Short term rentals are frequently a lot more expensive. Have a look at teh Gulf news property section for availability & prices.

For areas, also look at Deira as it is usually cheaper, than other areas, although _parts_ are grotty. I live in Deira, which isn't at all fashionable, for expats but my husband works over the road from where we live. You would also be going against rush hour traffic.

Let us know about specific areas & we'll guide you. When are you supposed to be moving out Marc?


----------



## Geordie Armani

I am no expert on visa requirements but you need to check with Aspire that this is enough to get you a visa, I suspect the A Levels may well be, but Immigration do ask for College and Uni degrees? check with Aspire that they can get you a visa. Best cover all bases.


----------



## marc

anytime after 4th April, i stayed in Deira when i was out in Dubai and i found it okay - 'old dubai' but still okay, you have to start somewhere! I will look at gulf news now thanks.


----------



## Geordie Armani

I would go for a villa share if I was you.


----------



## marc

i rather have my own 'smelly' flat then share with indian workers.


----------



## cairogal

marc said:


> i rather have my own 'smelly' flat then share with indian workers.


 Mmmm...I suspect you'll fit in better in Dubai than anticipated. There are other expats of various backgrounds on equally as crappy contracts as your own who go for short term contracts and share accommodation.


----------



## marc

I can't believe you wrote that Marc - apologise now - Mum


----------



## Elphaba

Hi Cairogal.

Fair comment. Casual racism is one of the bad points about Dubai. 

How long have you been here?


----------



## Elphaba

marc said:


> I can't believe you wrote that Marc - apologise now - Mum


Marc's mum - why don't you set up your own log-in?


----------



## marc

i meant my own flat in international city which is smelly because of sewage is better then sharing with strangers somewhere else, WTF im no racist.


----------



## cairogal

Elphaba said:


> Hi Cairogal.
> 
> Fair comment. Casual racism is one of the bad points about Dubai.
> 
> How long have you been here?


I'm actually not in the UAE at the mo, but we're heading (back) in August this year. I suggested a while back that expatforum make this board a UAE board (rather than just Dubai). We're aiming for Abu Dhabi, but it might not be up to us.


----------



## Elphaba

cairogal said:


> I'm actually not in the UAE at the mo, but we're heading (back) in August this year. I suggested a while back that expatforum make this board a UAE board (rather than just Dubai). We're aiming for Abu Dhabi, but it might not be up to us.


I agree - forum should be for the UAE. I'll raise the issue again.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## cairogal

> Glad to have you here.


 I'm sure I'll have some of my own questions as we get closer to departure.


----------



## webbsasha

Marc
I have just read the entire debate about you moving here and thought i would join in!!
I do generally agree with the view that, at 19, you might be a bit young to move here. However your mind appears to be made up and your family seem to support your desire so I want to give you some advice if you do come here....
1. Driving. Renting a Mitsubishi Lancer will cost you 1500 AED/month incl insurance plus petrol which is 90p/gallon (very cheap). I however would advise that you buy a 4 wheel drive which is safer, has airbags and gives you an elevated view of the road for about 60K AED for the same price per month. Dude - I drove in London for 10 years and it is nothing compared to here which is shocking.....but as long as you drive safely and considerately but at the same time trust nobody you should be ok...
2. Accomodation. International City is not the best for you. ..honestly. Far better to get a room in an apartment in Bur Bubai (near the creek) sharing with a few others, for about 3000 AED/month..it will not be the best but it will do you fine and is never more than 30mins away from anything you need for work or play....i lived in hackney for 2 years which is hardly ideal but we all adapt - especially at your age.
3. Work. I am an architect so work in the property industry...it is stupidly busy here but suggest you dont rely on commission right now......just try to live on your basic until your feet are grounded. I know of aspire - they are turning over some decent quality buildings.....but dont forget that you will not berable to leave them for at least a year or you will be given a ban by the dubai authorities.
4 Finally....I admire your ambition and you shouldnt be put off coming to this great place.....but being forewarned is being forearmed......so digest everything that has been said....people are just genuinely comcerned for you to be aware of the whole picture before you make the move.
Dubai is an amazing place with incredible opportunties if you have the drive and ability....we have been here for 18 months and it has been fantastic to us, but you need to work at it, and its hard work....but at the end of the day I believe it will be worth it and you should follow your instinct...you always have a get-out clause (ie going back home) if things dont work out..
Good Luck Mate - you deserve it
Graeme


----------



## marc

Thanks Graeme, I'm taking everything on board that is said. My sister and her friend will probably be joining me as well so if that works out then I will be able to get a proper place i.e villa or very good size apartment. as 3 of us will be sharing.

Its alot of work organizing but I'm sure it will be worth it in the future, I'm going to come to Dubai either way so I might as well start off young and get some experience. 

Thanks again.


----------



## alli

lol... my my hasn't this thread turned into a little hot spot of debate! 

My original thoughts on the matter haven't changed though.

Regardless of whatever company you're with, car allowance, etc etc, it's a bloody expensive place to live on your own.

I've asked before and I'll ask again, have you sat down and worked out, in excel, a comprehensive budget for moving?
Marc's mum, have you helped him with his costs?

If you want, I can email you my spreadsheet. That way you can see everything in every minute detail, no matter how incidental you may think it is... 
so when you receive your contract, you can sit down with your mum and go through it with a fine tooth comb, point by point, and I would also recommend you get a solicitor with UAE experience to go over it as well.

I know you have made up your mind, but I can't shake the feeling that financially you're digging yourself a hole.

Let me know.


----------



## Geordie Armani

Marc do you think Indian workers live in villas?? honestly!!! villa shares are european professionals!


----------



## marc

No, i really didnt mean that, it came out much worse then what i meant, i just meant i rather have my own place where i dont have to share with others and the majority of people sharing are builders - if i was racist I would not be coming to Dubai - thats for sure.

Sorry again, but i did not mean for it to come out in that way, looking back at it now it came out very badly.

Thanks


----------



## Big Al & Family

Marc....... I can tell that you have done what you can , with the internet and all..... you are not stupid and wouldnt risk things at your age ..... listen to what people have to say on this site ......they live (I hope in Dubai ) and can give you the insight in to life out there.....

You take care hun , just remember parents are parents where ever you are in the world. You are very young ,just remember that when you are out and about.

Take care
All the best..
Dara....mum of 3 ...20,9,5.......oh yes and a loppy dog


----------



## Elphaba

marc said:


> No, i really didnt mean that, it came out much worse then what i meant, i just meant i rather have my own place where i dont have to share with others and *the majority of people sharing are builders *- if i was racist I would not be coming to Dubai - thats for sure.
> 
> Sorry again, but i did not mean for it to come out in that way, looking back at it now it came out very badly.
> 
> Thanks



Where on earth did you get that from? 

The labourers largely live in labour/work camps. Most would give their eye teeth to share a villa or apartment.

As rents are so expensive, many people (including what I assume would be 'acceptable' ex-pats!!) on smaller incomes share apartments.


----------



## alli

Marc, I have emailed you my budget. I've modified it for one person and just listed everything I can think of. You'll need to change it to suit your situation of course. Good luck


----------



## marc

Thanks Alli, recieved it this morning.


----------



## marc

Hi Alli, Did my own spreadsheet just now - if im careful i should be able to pull it off, as i will have a cash injection to begin with, of course i have not calculated any commisisons in this just living on basic for 1 year, but i do not have any commission for a whole year then of course i will leave!!!


----------



## Elphaba

I don't think that 'should' is good enough.

You won't get an overdraft facility if money is tight & it is a serious criminal offence to bounce a cheque.


----------

